# What would you do, if you have...



## Dholai (May 11, 2014)

1) 600 F4 MkII
2) 200-400F4
3) Wimberly GH II
4) Gitzo 5541LS

5) NO muscles
6) No steadiness in handholding
7) No less shaking even while on tripod
8) No improvement in shaking even supporting the lens with the Left hand below the barrel.

Sell the lenses and forget bird and wildlife photography ???

Advise please :'( :'(


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 11, 2014)

I sold my 600mm L with the big head because it was a such a big expedition to haul it around and set it up, and I preferred to use my 100-400L.

If you are getting shaking on the high end equipment, you might benefit from some training. Strength really is not a issue on a properly balanced lens on a Wimberly head and solid tripod legs. Do you have anyone who can help? Consider a guided photo wildlife tour with a expert to help you learn to get the most out of your equipment. Trying to zoom in very close while tracking a bird is something that takes a lot of skill.

Those lenses are not intended to be handheld, so use a tripod always for the 600, and maybe a solid monopod for the 200-400, but for birding, the gimbal head is better. There are a few who can hold one still for a couple of minutes, but not for 20 or 30 minutes.


If you can not afford to take the time for training or to learn by hours of use, and find that you are not using them, then I'd sell them before the value goes away. I've bought expensive lenses and cameras that have sat in someones closet for years before they finally decided to sell them, and they lost a lot of money.

Good luck!


----------



## Sporgon (May 11, 2014)

If you're not already doing so I'd recommend hanging a weight of some sorts ( bag of stones etc) from the tripod as being carbon fibre the 5541 is relatively light. Also use a remote release, maybe you get very excited at the moment of firing the shutter.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 11, 2014)

Dholai said:


> 1) 600 F4 MkII
> 2) 200-400F4
> 3) Wimberly GH II
> 4) Gitzo 5541LS
> ...



How much you want for your 600mm?


----------



## Dholai (May 11, 2014)

To all.

thanks for the replies, suggestions.

MSP

I agree, I need to practice and improve my technic. But I think I need a way to stabilize the lens better. I was wondering about long lens support plates etc. 
I almost NEVER do handheld photography, even with a 16-35 at1/250, it is on a tripod. So, I dont even dream of handholding my 600 or the 200-400

Sporgon,
I think it is more of a long lens vibration issue rather than the tripod beinbg light. Adding stabilizing wt did not help. Supporting the lens distal part with something might be the solution.

Dylan,
I bought both of them about 2 wks ago ! Will give you the 600mm for US $ 15000.00 ;D ;D

Where is Neuro ??


----------



## Don Haines (May 11, 2014)

Dholai said:


> I think it is more of a long lens vibration issue rather than the tripod beinbg light. Adding stabilizing wt did not help. Supporting the lens distal part with something might be the solution.



Sometimes, instead of an expensive carbon fibre tripod, you need a heavy solid tripod. The weight helps to dampen vibrations. Also, try locking the mirror up and triggering the camera with a remote. It is incredible what can blur your photo with a really long lens....


----------



## lion rock (May 11, 2014)

I set aside pennies for the 200-400/X1.4 but my wife suggested I rent it first to try out. Really a chore to lug it around, let alone hand hold it. Then, there is the monopod I selected to try the lens with. Returned the lens 2 weeks later after the rental period. Totally gave up on the lens, totally. Bummer!
I am looking into the 300_f/2.8. Shall try it at B&H in a couple of weeks when I go to NYC.
With large lenses, you really need to use a mono/tri pod. Handholding is not for the 5 ft 4 person. Schwarzenegger type may be the physique to handhold these fantastic lenses. 
On top of that, for me, there aren't much occasions to use long lens, any air travel makes taking long lens impractical.
Hope I can wield the 300!
-r
PS. I really like the 200-400. Sweet, sweet lens.


----------



## Steve (May 12, 2014)

Dholai said:


> I bought both of them about 2 wks ago !



Yeah, this is your problem. You just don't know how to use the equipment. Why did you buy both of these lenses? Were you upgrading from something else? How much wildlife shooting have you done and what were you using before? Have you been developing technique? There isn't anything else you can buy that's going to make the pictures easier to to take, you just have to go out and do it, over and over and over again until they start looking decent.


----------



## tron (May 12, 2014)

Both 600 F4 MkII and 200-400F4 are too much (but then I am not a pro).

Anyway I would sell the 200-400 and get the "lowly" 100-400L.

Still you have the 600mm which I understand is the best for birding but still on the heavy/very big side.

I bought the 500mm as a compromise (focal length/big white/size/weight) which is already too much for me (as an amateur). It weighs 3.2 Kg vs. the 3.9 of the 600 (still heavy) and is a few cm shorter.

But then I do not shoot small birds (at least until today) so I cannot really advise on the 600.

But anyway I think 2 big white teles are too much so If I were you I would keep just the 600.
(Sorry that I cannot advise on 600's use)


----------



## Dholai (May 13, 2014)

Dan,
I agree, a heavier tripod would be better and I have seen the same lens on a Gitzo 1548 (Old) seems to be more stable- but ...
I feel that the large diameter of the front end results in a much higher surface area for the wind to strike and that is where left hand may be helpful.

Steve
Let me answer your specific questions/make counter statement

* You just don't know how to use the equipment.[/*_i]
Agree. That was the purpose of this thread.
* Why did you buy both of these lenses?*
Because I have too much money to waste(just kidding). I thought prior to my trip to Africa and subsequently, , I would need these two-both on 1Dx each Perfect for games, isn't it ?

*Were you upgrading from something else?* 
Has been using 100-400, unacceptably soft at long end.
*How much wildlife shooting have you done and what were you using before?*
There is first time for evrything, isn't it ( kidding again). Did some in India/B'desh. 400 DO F4 and 100-400

*Have you been developing technique?*
Trying to.
* There isn't anything else you can buy that's going to make the pictures easier to to take, you just have to go out and do it, over and over and over again until they start looking decent.*
Agree. Just was wandering whether there are things that exist to support the front of the lens. e.g. RRS long lens support.

Lion,
I shoot exclusively from a tripod, as I mentioned earlier. I am a small person but I am ready to carry a load of lenses if necessary as image quality is of utmost importance to me. I take my gear to India every year for the last 15 yrs that I have been shooting pictures

BTW- a Lion scared of a 200-400? ;D


Thanks everybody, for your time- sorry for the delay in replying. Working extra--have pay for these bazookas, right ?

Dholai_


----------

